
Removing Quora, Pintererst, Instagram and other login-walls with uBlockOrigin - ffpip
Open uBlock Origin settings. (i.imgur.com&#x2F;O8FfkqA.png)<p>Go to &#x27;My Filters&#x27;.<p>Enable the filter lists &#x27;uBlock Annoyances&#x27; and &#x27;Fanboy&#x27;s Annoyance&#x27; - (i.imgur.com&#x2F;POboA3n.png).<p>Lists taken from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gorhill and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fanboy.co.nz
======
runjake
It's actually under "Filter lists", not "My Filters" on my install.

~~~
ffpip
Oh sorry. Looks like I messed it up. I had copied the exact filters from the
'Filter lists' tab and moved to 'My filters'.

I took specific filters, since I didnt need them all. Thanks for correcting
it!

~~~
runjake
No problem. I appreciate you posting this. It fixes a real sore point of mine.

------
verganileonardo
Thanks!

------
commonturtle
Amazing. Thank you. Quora's login-wall is unbearable.

------
bigasscoffee
if I had this year's ago I would have never made an acct there!

